# Apple TV & Xbox connection



## indyrrdoug (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm interested in recommendations for the best way to connect an Xbox and Apple TV to a Pioneer VSX-821.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Any reason not to use HDMI?


----------



## indyrrdoug (Dec 9, 2011)

No problem with HDMI. Which podcast on iTunes is it?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Go HDMI then. Set everything to match the resolution of your TV, set any video processing in your AVR to bypass, and set your XBox, Apple TV audio to bitstream. Enjoy.

Podcast is sort of on hiatus, and may or may not still be listed. After the move and new job, I now have less time for podcasting, but will instead be moving to less frequent youtube videos. http://realht.info will have the latest info.


----------



## indyrrdoug (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks very much!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------



## indyrrdoug (Dec 9, 2011)

Works great, having a blast with Apple TV!


----------

